# Looking to buy Nissan Sentra SE-R SpecV wheels with tires



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

Have a nissan sentra 04 1.8.. looking to trow some nicer wheels on it for cheap.. Nissan Sentra SE-R SpecV wheels + tires would be great! so if u put new rims on your car and have no use for the stock ones let me know.. =] thanks


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

i do not like my 17" spec v wheels at all. i'd like to trade them for some different alloy wheels, possibly 16". i plan to buy some aftermarket wheels in the spring


----------



## 04specv79 (Oct 19, 2009)

I have a 04 spec v, you def want to go with a 17 in rim. Just put a coilover on it. 16in wheels would look cheap.


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

how much would u sell em for? thorton0


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

i can't just sell them, i need to trade them. i have to have something to put on my car for the winter


----------



## RiSKY (Sep 29, 2009)

well ya i understand.. i meant after u get something else.. im sure u not gonna want my stock wheels with hup caps lol


----------



## thorton0 (Sep 2, 2009)

your stock wheels with hubcaps would be great for winter. but you are kind of far away to make a deal.


----------

